# Cyathopharynx foai "Sibwesa"… Spawning Video



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Took me 2 years to get this&#8230;..Enjoy.

http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz166/thaile601/?action=view&current=MVI_5003.mp4


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats,

Looking good, I will need to try them one day.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know.. I thought those fish had been breath taking on their own but when that male is spawning he really puffs up and looks so awesome. :3

Congrats! 

Will she keep pretty good care of those babies?


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments.
Tbemba, you are should try it, they are very nice fish.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

how big is the tank???


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tank is 120 gal, 5' long, 24" height and 18 depth. Bigger tank is better for them.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool fish can we get a full tank shot


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice video buddy! Your Foai male looks amazing!


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Cool fish can we get a full tank shot


Thanks and I will try this week end to get full tank shot.


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Nice video buddy! Your Foai male looks amazing!


Derek,
If you have tank space, i will have some for you for free.


----------

